# Lost Golden in Poulsbo, WA



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Praying that he's found.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am so sorry. I hope he is found 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Buster is so gorgeous!!

Please be sure to list him on FidoFinder, Craigslist, etc. and also on Facebook, on the Friends of Golden Retrievers page! 
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FidoFinder*

This picture is almost impossible to see, but could this be Buster?
Found Dog - Found Labrador Retriever in Auburn, WA US 98092 - Fido Finder

Be sure to check on Petharbor, too, for all the shelters!!

Have you notified the Golden Rescues near you?

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank you for tip*

Hi friends, 
Thank you and am following each lead and new website you recommend. Some when I cannot post I am sending an email with a flyer. I have been in touch with the Evergreen Golden rescue but cannot connect directly to inland but found an email contact there. We have found MANY shelters and rescues and humane society's but many also do not get colored faxes so my plan is to start stuffing envelopes with color flyers because I cannot cover the entire state as well by car/foot as some days I still need to be mom/nurse. Please see the ad on the found female golden from Port Gamble as she is staying with us for now. We are searching for her people also. She was found by folks thinking she was Buster--strong resemblance-wrong gender. But at least she is safe.:wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you haven't found Buster yet. 

Prayers he is found and returns safely to you and your family.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Karen--
Got your PM but unable to respond yet. Yes, we have advertised the girl golden everywhere we put Buster's little face also. Nearly a month now and just the one call from WVA for her. That's all. But, yes, golden groups, CL, fb lost and found pages, newspapers and even mailed out over 70 flyers to animal hospitals and shelters in our state....Thank you for asking.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

It's May--nearly end of May now. 5 months without Buster. Still feels like a fresh open wound. Yes, life goes on and yes, we still hang flyers and search and he is in 7 newspapers....how could he just vanish? His eyes should be very bloodshot by now with golden uveitis. I don't want him to get glaucoma ---worry for him. And we still miss him a lot.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I can't imagine and losing my dog is my greatest fear. Thinking of you and hoping you get reunited.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*7 months...really?*

It's been over 7 months now since Buster vanished. No sign, no inquiry on his micro chip, nothing. MANY newspaper ads and online ads and facebook shares later, nothing. So, I am letting ads expire, not putting up posters anymore...I'm not giving up, dear Buster. I'm just backing off. Still praying, still hoping, but not publicly so much. I hope you are okay and I hope if you are gone that I can find a way to know this for sure and let you go. But I'm putting the larger part in God's hands because he works greater miracles than I could even imagine. I love you, Buster and I miss you every day.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just read through this thread and I can't begin to imagine the heartbreak you are going through. I will keep you and Buster in my prayers.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I see your ads on Craigslist every day. I didn't realize he'd been missing so long. We'll be thinking of you two.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh gosh.... I am literally in tears. I am praying for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCreamElla (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope you find him


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so sorry that he is still missing.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I have no idea if this is Buster or not, but I saw this listing on fidofinder for a found golden in your state. I pray your baby is found!

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=414346

I'm looking on Washington's craigslist, here's a found older golden tagging along with a smaller dog:http://kpr.craigslist.org/laf/4622773535.html


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

8 months now--have had a few people offer to GIVE me their golden---one I took for my stepson because these folks got into a real financial jam and she said she felt compelled to call us. We now have 'joint custody' of this pup as he likes to visit his grandmom sometimes! But, still no Buster. I love you, Buster--I miss you like I never knew I would and never wanted to know.


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry - I hope Buster is doing well, wherever he may be.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Please list Buster on the National Database, Lost and Found Golden Retrievers website. This is the link:
http://lostandfoundgoldenretrievers.org
If you need help please let me know! Praying someone finds your Buster!


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi JeanieBeth-- Buster's on that site--I double checked. Thank you. --Gloria


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

A year and a half now. Buster, I believe you are still out there somewhere. The sign at the driveway is still up. Craigslist still going. Still mailing flyers to vets, groomers, shelters... and I still pray a lot. You have a Golden sister here waiting to meet you. She was found in the search and nobody responded to her ads either. She is cancer free currently and knows your name. You two will have such fun together. She has her own ways-- but I miss your voice. I miss the way you play and tease the cats. I miss how you watch out for the girls and sit like a guardian to a castle when we are on the porch. I won't give up, boy. I love you and you are always family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you haven't found your boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying he is found, my heart goes to you x


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm writing this as 2 years came and 2 years went by. I still send out flyers to every vet I can fit into my card file--sometimes 4 on a 3 by 5 card...groomers, ...humane society's...GR rescues...pet food stores... I have slowed down sending out flyers. Buster knows I don't love him any less but cannot sit and cry every day for 2 years. I have a family, fur babies that need me, oh and there's chores that must be done. I love the photo sites when they run specials on the greeting cards---just ordered another 160 greeting card size 'posters' to mail out at half off. I can hear your 'talking' if I try and it's quiet...and your bark --all barks are different and I can still hear yours in my head--and on a couple videos where the kids were horsing around. Not knowing is so hard--and my gut tells me you were stolen. I know you well enough--you did not run away. We all know that didn't happen. Not you and not that day. When you get your micro chip scanned and come home then that will be a happy day! You have a sister we found along the way. And we added some kittens for you to play with. Gracie will be glad to have her buddy back too. Anyway, letting you know, Buster, that I have not given up and many folks still keep their eyes peeled for you. Just saw where an owner was found after 3 years by his dogs microchip. It can happen. It will. And I will stop to throw the ball many more times even when it seems I'm in a hurry. I will throw it more than 3 or 6 or 8 times. (Maybe not if I'm in a dress but most times). I miss you Buster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bustermom*

Bustersmom

I am so sorry that Buster has not been found yet. Have you looked on FidoFinder and on Facebook. Facebook has a Lost and Found Goldens page and also a lost and found page for every state, I believe.

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Lost and Found Golden Retrievers in Washington State


FidoFinder is a great resource, too! 
http://www.fidofinder.com/found-dogs.php

Have you looked at the Craigslist for your area, in Lost, in all community.

Found this on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/nwkennels/photos/o.206838712676286/902840926438263/?type=3&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Buster has not been found. I can't even begin to imagine what you've been going through these last two years. 

Miracles do happen, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, my heart is breaking reading your posts. And thinking he might be stolen just adding more to the pain. I hope a miracle happens for you and soon your Buster boy comes back home. Hugs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

BustersMom, I also am deeply sorry that Buster has not been found and as others have said I cannot imagine. It's heartwarming to know that you continue to send out flyers so stay strong and I keep you and Buster in my thoughts.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry Buster has not been found yet... Thinking of you...


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you Daisydogmom.....sometimes I think I'm going to just lose it. Then I figure out a new place to post or mail to...


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you Carolina Mom, Buddy's mom forever, and Kathy L. I am hoping for a miracle too. Do you think he fels like WE abandoned him by not coming to get him? That part bothers me also... like what if he thinks 'where's mom? Why is she not coming to get me?' He is so attached to his people. I never want him to think we don't care, ya know?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and praying that Buster is found and reunited with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Did you get the private message I sent you and I posted to you in this topic.

Bustermom 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bustersmom

I am so sorry that Buster has not been found yet. Have you looked on FidoFinder and on Facebook. Facebook has a Lost and Found Goldens page and also a lost and found page for every state, I believe.

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoun...evers/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/...ington State


FidoFinder is a great resource, too! 
http://www.fidofinder.com/found-dogs.php

Have you looked at the Craigslist for your area, in Lost, in all community.

Found this on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/nwkennels/p...type=3&theater


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continued prayers that you find your boy! Don't give up hope...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoping that 2016 brings Buster back home to you. A candle was lit for him.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Karen519---yes, I got your message--did my reply not go thru? But I did check and its not him---actually I wrote back a novel to you. Hope it went thru.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster and hoping he will be found and reunited with his family.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster. Sending hope and prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been lighting candles for your Buster too, prayers he finds his way back to you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm still lighting candles for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Praying that Buster is found. So glad that the lost female found you!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit, my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit for Buster


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*candles lit for Buster*

Thank you all so much for your continued hope and support---not Giving up here. Miss his sweet face and the way he "talks" and his smile and his laying 'not in the kitchen but his paws over the line...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Praying for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster and hopes are prayers continue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster and his family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Saying prayers for Buster!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Praying for Buster and you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster with the hope that he is found and reunited with his family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Pray for Buster every night.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster, sending prayers


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

It's been a hard week. Buster had a little half brother--well, two-- that we had gotten. One is Buddy and we gave him to a good friend when Buster was a year old. He is still doing well and has been mistaken for Buster a few times by good folks when the search for Buster began. His other little half brother, Chips was nearly 2 years younger than Buster. His last year or more was hard and he had to be mercifully let go this past week. It was so hard as he was my in-laws precious boy. They are so heartbroken. And it hurt me as well, ...I used to whisper in his soft silky ear if he knew where Buster went. But to pet him and love him was still a close friend of Buster and it hurts to say goodbye to Chips as Chips but also as the close relative and friend of Buster. I finally said out loud to my daughter that I think Buster is in heaven. That was hard to say. That very next morning I got a text and 2 emails on possible Buster sightings! 2 and a half years and suddenly 3 people think a maybe Buster right after I try to imagine he is gone?? Do you believe in signs? Coincidence? It isn't the first time and even when I try to let go even just for appearances for the girls- boom! It's like I'm not supposed to. 2.5 years. I don't feel he's gone because that would mean fowl play from somebody I know. And I just can't even imagine that. Stolen, yes, that I can imagine and is most likely and appears that way. I ordered Chips a headstone with engraved etching. And I ordered Buster one too- but it doesn't say an end date..it says "last seen 12/20/16" then Beloved Friend, Devoted Companion, Forever Missed. But I have not given up. I haven't. It's a memorial not a headstone. A tribute.....I still put his Craigslist ads up and search webpages.... I hope folks understand. My heart hurts so much.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I lit another candle for Buster. I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to Chips, I know that hard to be hard because of his connections to Buster. Were you able to follow on the leads you got on Buster? I know I would keep checking and hoping. I think about Buster and Bond every day and you never know. I like your idea about the Memorial for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster. 

Sorry for your loss of Chips.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bustersmom*



Bustersmom said:


> It's been a hard week. Buster had a little half brother--well, two-- that we had gotten. One is Buddy and we gave him to a good friend when Buster was a year old. He is still doing well and has been mistaken for Buster a few times by good folks when the search for Buster began. His other little half brother, Chips was nearly 2 years younger than Buster. His last year or more was hard and he had to be mercifully let go this past week. It was so hard as he was my in-laws precious boy. They are so heartbroken. And it hurt me as well, ...I used to whisper in his soft silky ear if he knew where Buster went. But to pet him and love him was still a close friend of Buster and it hurts to say goodbye to Chips as Chips but also as the close relative and friend of Buster. I finally said out loud to my daughter that I think Buster is in heaven. That was hard to say. That very next morning I got a text and 2 emails on possible Buster sightings! 2 and a half years and suddenly 3 people think a maybe Buster right after I try to imagine he is gone?? Do you believe in signs? Coincidence? It isn't the first time and even when I try to let go even just for appearances for the girls- boom! It's like I'm not supposed to. 2.5 years. I don't feel he's gone because that would mean fowl play from somebody I know. And I just can't even imagine that. Stolen, yes, that I can imagine and is most likely and appears that way. I ordered Chips a headstone with engraved etching. And I ordered Buster one too- but it doesn't say an end date..it says "last seen 12/20/16" then Beloved Friend, Devoted Companion, Forever Missed. But I have not given up. I haven't. It's a memorial not a headstone. A tribute.....I still put his Craigslist ads up and search webpages.... I hope folks understand. My heart hurts so much.


My heart hurts for you. I will continue to pray that you and Buster will be reunited. I am SO SORRY about Chips! If you want to private msg. me the date he went to the Rainbow Bridge, I will add him to the Bridge list. Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Buster, keeping you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster still hoping he will be found.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Still hoping Buster will be found. A new candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Praying for Buster!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying that Buster is found safe and sound!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

Praying Buster is found safe and sound!00


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster -- still hoping he will be found and returned home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Buster, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster and still hoping.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*THank you*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Candle lit


 Thank you for continuing to light candles for Buster and remember us. I do get the emails that tell me and I just do not login here as often. Our summer was my daughters wedding and then a family member ill... life keeps happening. And we still get calls sometimes and we go see and look or meet at the vets office for a chip scan or a Buster lookalike. We still volunteer at the humane society as well. And we still light the candle on the mantle and we pray and hope. Thank you. Not giving up.
--Gloria


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank you Kathy L*



KathyL said:


> A new candle lit for Buster.


 I want you to know that I do see the emails, and that I do feel the care and the hope. We are not giving up and we still get a call from time to time and we go look and hope and cry again... but we help some other 'Buster' find his way back home so it is ok. And locally folks remember us so it touches us and keeps that hope alive. We light a real candle for him and pray and put his ornament on the tree....but thank you for also not giving up.--Gloria


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank you Karen*



Karen519 said:


> Praying for Buster!!!


 Thank you Karen for continuing to light candles for Buster. We get the emails on the thread and we feel the love. We still hope and have not quit. Life got pretty busy and I don't login here as much. But everywhere we go I look and watch and wonder. And people still call with found Goldens so it is good that other folks still hope and that he still helps people do the right thing and search for the owners. Thank you again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

You are so welcome. I continue to pray for Buster's safe return!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster. I hope and pray every day for some good news.


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck. Hope you locate your precious pooch


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster - still hoping he is found.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Buster, still hoping he is found and returned to his family.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit -- still hoping.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*Nearly 4 years*

Hi All, 
I haven't been on here in a long time. I still turn my head when I see a similar golden, I still think how I wish I could throw that ball for him again as many times as he wanted (while I'm throwing it longer for our other dogs). I still light real candles on the mantle for him. And I still cry on facebook when I see happy reunions after 6 months, 2 years, 7 years...owners get the dogs back. I wonder why not us and am glad for them and sad for me. Never knew it could linger when you couldn't say goodbye or couldn't stop a thief.... I go on with life and the world didn't stop. But neither did the part of me still covered with his sweet paw prints. I may not log in much here. Please know it means I am giving my all to those around me and trusting that God has this. He still hears my prayers, I know. Thank you to all of you kind wonderful people that care. ---Busters mom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry that Buster hasn't come home  it's just tragic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good seeing you again, I've thought of you often. I'm so sorry you haven't found Buster. 
I can't imagine what you and your family have gone through, not knowing has got to be the hardest. 

Never give up or lose faith, miracles happen all the time.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope you get to see your Buster again...sad....sad.... I will light candles as well...


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Bustersmom said:


> Hi All,
> I haven't been on here in a long time. I still turn my head when I see a similar golden, I still think how I wish I could throw that ball for him again as many times as he wanted (while I'm throwing it longer for our other dogs). I still light real candles on the mantle for him. And I still cry on facebook when I see happy reunions after 6 months, 2 years, 7 years...owners get the dogs back. I wonder why not us and am glad for them and sad for me. Never knew it could linger when you couldn't say goodbye or couldn't stop a thief.... I go on with life and the world didn't stop. But neither did the part of me still covered with his sweet paw prints. I may not log in much here. Please know it means I am giving my all to those around me and trusting that God has this. He still hears my prayers, I know. Thank you to all of you kind wonderful people that care. ---Busters mom


Buster's Mom, 
Sending kind thoughts and prayers to you and your family, my heart hurts as I read your thread and I'm so sorry Buster is not back with you yet. Hugs.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

A lot of time has passed, over 5 years. Little things said at different times, things also not said, no hits on your microchip.... we put a grave stone down by the other pet headstones. Pretty sure now that you died the same day you went missing. I can’t change what he did and will never know why. But I can stop searching and bring peace to you, sweet Buster. I still cry writing this. The years searching - and the whole time they knew- who does that?! You brought us fun and joy and a special friend to my boy and to each of us seperately. My heart broke a thousand different times searching, hoping, calling each lead.. I will see you again. I met some amazing people on the way to here. I don’t hate- that only destroys who I am. I’m not up for ‘love thy neighbor’ yet but I don’t hate. Thank you everyone on this forum. Love your sweet golden face silly dogs one extra for us sometimes. For my Buster. Candle lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Buster was never found.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My heart goes out to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

